# ouch



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

i had a close one on south gate. 

http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld/cctimes/15711616.htm


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

so full of details. You ok, what kind of injuries, what caused it, etc


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

not me, i ride it a lot and was wondering watt happened.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

b987654 said:


> was wondering *watt* happened.


It *hertz* to read a story like this!


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

I was on Mt. Diablo today and asked a maintenance supervisor about the accident. She didn't have a lot of information. She said they were a couple, wasn't sure if they were maried or just riding together. She didn't know how they collided. But they both suffered head injuries and were taken to a hospital by ambulance.


----------

